# Is it okay to exercise if you...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...have bruises?

I fell in my classroom two days ago and hit on my left knee and stoved my left ring finger. (A student tripped and then I tripped over him--thank god I did not fall on him, or he'd be a goner! :fall )

My knee has a medium-sized bruise on it and it is slightly swollen. I did 20 minutes on the elliptical--doing a fat-burn routine and it hurt a bit--am I adding insult to injury or do you think it is okay to continue--I don't want to rust up like the Tin Man!  

Star :stu


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd say it's a good idea to rest the knee for a few days and see what happens. The swelling will probably go down and you'll be back to normal. You may want to ice it as well. Most importantly, enjoy the time off.


Matt


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

AliBaba said:


> I'd say it's a good idea to rest the knee for a few days and see what happens. The swelling will probably go down and you'll be back to normal.
> 
> *Thank you the advice, Matt.* :thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leilanistar,

With the bruises, the exercise may have helped with blood circulation, but may have aggravated the pain. I would look at it as though you were a pro athlete. They have injuries, but are still able to take time off or execrise lightly on it.


----------

